# Roboti >  Robots

## masrcisf

Sveikini, sajaa lietaa esmu vel galigi zals,  ::   ::  , tap prasu jums padomu.. gribu ustaisiit radiovadamu robotu bet nezinu kaa to izdariiit un kas iisti vaidziigs..   ::   luudz paliidziet..

----------


## JDat

Gribu visu, bet nezinu kā. Izdariet visu manā vietā lai man būtu viss gatavs, strādātu un pa velti, nenoslogojot manu vienīgo smadzeņu šūnu. Tā vietā jums būs mana vietā jāmeklē man informācija un mana vietā tā jāsagremo utt jāvergo man.

Ko es tev varētu pateikt par tādu attieksmi? Ej uz pokemonu forumiem.

Ja nopietni, tad tavā tekstā ir tieši nulle informācijas par to ko gribi. Tas ka esi jauniņais nenozīmē ka esi stulbs... Lai es nesāktu bārstīties ar apvainojumiem, teikšu tā: aizej uz veikalu un nopērc pa dažiem latiem radiovadāmu mašīnīti. Paspēlējies istabā. Ja smadzenes atrodas īstajā vietā, tad mācēsi izjaukt un salikt to mašīnīti. Ja ir pietiekoši daudz smadzeņu, tad mācēsi arī izmantot tās mašīnītes elektroniku saviem mērķiem.

PS: Jā, jā, izkāpu no gultas ar kreiso kāju un neciešu pokemonus.

----------


## masrcisf

:: ,  nja to var redzeet..  ::   tas masiiniites diezgan dargi maksaa..
  visp man bija doma taisiit robetu peec siim sheminam..     ::  
http://transformators.lv/2010/mini-sumo ... #more-1094

----------


## JDat

Pamēģināšu būt taktisks...
Par šo iekārtu laikam jājautā tajā forumā. Es ari tieši šorīt izlasīju pirms kādas stundas. Varu pateikt, ka tur viss ir paskaidrots tā lai tu pats tādu varētu uzbūvēt. Ja kaut kas nav saprotams, tad jautā tā robota autoram.

PS: ceru ka saprati ko es gribēju teikt ar uzbraucienu iepriekšējā postā...

----------


## masrcisf

man iipasi poh, es uzbraucienus nenemu veeraa...  ::  

  a kur lai dabon   AVR Atmega8 mikrokontrolieri?

----------


## jeecha

Ja pirms tam nav bijusi dariishana ar elektroniku - nekjeries uzreiz pie robota. Iesaakumaa uztaisi kautko vienkaarshaaku lai iepaziitos ar mikrokontrolieriem, kaadu gaismas diozhu midzhinaataaju utml.

----------


## JDat

tam uzbraucienam bija dziļš zemteksts, kuru labāk tomēr saprast.

To kontrolieri laikam var nopirkt pa kādiem2 Ls ja nemaldos. Ņemot vērā tavu jautājumu, izdarīšu dažus secinājumus:
1. Tu mācies pamatskolā.
2. Ne kad neesi lodējis ne ko.
3. Nezini oma likumu.
4. Nemāki programmēt.

Balstoties uz šim secinājumiem, pašu spēkiem un ar jautājumiem forumā tev ne kas nespīd tā robota būvēšanā. Kaut vai tāpēc, ka nemaz nenojaut, ka tas Sharp sensors vien maksā 9 Ls veikalā. Tas noteikti ir dārgāk ne kā nopirkt ķīniešu radiovadāmo mašīnīti. Vienīgais prātīgais, o varu piedāvāt ir doties uz Rīgas (ja dzīvo Rīgā) Jauno tehniķu pulciņu, kas atrodas Ernesta Birznieka Upīša vai Satekles ielā (īsti nezinu kur tieši) netālu no centrālās stacijas un tur arī apgūt pašus pamatus elektronikā.

----------


## masrcisf

1. Tu mācies pamatskolā. - nu vairs nemaacos..   ::  
2. Ne kad neesi lodējis ne ko. - pilniigi un galiigi nepareizi, mans veceisteevs labo telukus, pie vina sanceeju, 
3. Nezini oma likumu. - sis secinaajums arii ir galiigi garaam..
4. Nemāki programmēt. - daleeji....

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Nu jā ir man paredzēšanas talanti, bet līdz ekstrasensam neesmu uzaudzis.  :: 

Par lodēšanu ir tā: viena lieta paņemt lodāmuru rokās un virpināt bumbiņas, pa visam cita lieta pielodēt detaļu pie platītes. Tas, ka tavs vecaistēvs labo televizorus, ne maz nenozīmē, ka tu esi elektroniķis. Tev ir viens pluss, vari paprasīt savam vectēvam ja kaut ko nezini.

Par programmēšanu. Ja jau daļēji, tad uztaisi tādu sistēmu. Paņem tos motorus ar H-bridge un piesledz pie datora printera porta. Uzraksti datorā programmu, kura vadīs tavus motorus.  :: 

Kaut gan rivētu tev uzdot daudz vienkāršāku uzdevumu: Tev ir sarkana gaismas diode, pieslēdz to pie 9V kornas, ierobežojošo pretestību tev jāmāk pašam izrēķināt.  ::

----------


## kabis

> Kaut gan rivētu tev uzdot daudz vienkāršāku uzdevumu: Tev ir sarkana gaismas diode, pieslēdz to pie 9V kornas, ierobežojošo pretestību tev jāmāk pašam izrēķināt.


 Gadījumā, ja kronas baterija nav pilna, tad rezistoru var arī nelikt. Labāks piemērs būtu 12V akumulators kaut vai no veca upša  :: . Lai jauniņais pieslēdz un paskatās kas notiks? Oma likumu no galvas iemācities var pāris minūšu laikā (I = U/R), bet to pielietot dzīvē vajadzēs vairāk laika (tas kā kuram).

Ja esi gatavs vairāk kā 1 mēnesi katru vakaru sēdēt un taisīt savu robotu, tad vari ķerties klāt. Ja jūti, ka pacietības mērs tik ilgi neizvilks, tad sāc ar kaut ko vienkāršāku, kaur vai ar JDat pieminēto gaismas diodi.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Reku Geisha Robots!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo-gGes6qig

----------


## janys

Var izveidot robotu no mobīlā telefona vibrozvana darbosies bez kādiem mikrokontrolieriem. Tādus robotus var sataisīt vairākus skries kā traki pie nolaustas zobirstes bija pielīmēts vibrozvans un maza baterija laikam 3Voltu lūk ideja izdomā tālāk pats. - http://www.coolcircuit.com/gadgets/wp-c ... tlebot.jpg

----------


## Andrejs

> ap prasu jums padomu.. gribu ustaisiit radiovadamu robotu bet nezinu ka


 Kāpēc cilvēki negrib lasīt un mācīties???
Pilns internets ar piemēriem.
Ari šinī forumā ir kaudze ar linkiem.

1. ja gribi radiovadāmu mašīnīti, tad nesauc to par robotu. Paņem naudiņu un aizej uz http://www.pilotage-rc.lv un nopērc. Visnotaļ cienijams hobijs. Pie viena sapratīsi ka gluži "pa lēto tas nav".
 Arī minētās zobubirstes ar motoriem īsti nevar saukt par robotiem  ::  
2. ja tiešām gribi ko iemācīties un uzbūvēt "robotu" - taisi līnijsekotāju. Sākumā bez procesora. Kad ( un ja) būsi "iemācījis"tam braukt pa līniju, sapratis kā vadīt motorus un saņemt signālus no sensoriem, sāc apgūt programējamos kontrolierus.
3. iemācies uzdot pareizus jautājumus! ja prasīsi par konkrētu shēmu, elementu vai risinājumu - Tev palīdzēs. Bet vispirms pamēģini googli!

----------


## Vinchi

Turpmāk par tēmu Robotu taisīšana nevis portālu attiecības  :: 
Tikai izskatās ka pašam robotu taisīt gribētājām interese jau pazudusi  ::

----------


## Aigars_14

Labvakar, 

Negribēju cept jaunu topiku, šis izskatījās vispiemērotākais, ko varētu "pietaisīt" ar savām muļķībām. 

Tā tad, mani interesē uzbūvēt pirmo robotu - līnijsekotāj robotu. Tākā tas ir pirmais, tad max vienkāršu, tas ir bez procesora un galvenais, lai kust uz priekšu. Plāns ir atdarināt ko līdzīgu šim. http://www.instructables.com/id/A-si...obot/?ALLSTEPS

Plānots detaļas iegādāties Argusā, to maģisko ātrumkārbu ar motoriem, plati , sensorus un citas detaļas. Gribēju jautāt vai tas ir prātīgs risinājums ? jo ja šis sanāks doma vēlak tad ar kontrolieri un ar vairākiem sensoriem tad jau iemēginat roku programmēšanā.

----------


## Aigars_14

Sveiki, 

Atradu mazliet smukāku risinājumu. Varbūt kāds zinošāks varētu pakomentēt, vai šāds risinājums ir ok?

----------


## Aigars_14

> Sveiki, 
> 
> Atradu mazliet smukāku risinājumu. Varbūt kāds zinošāks varētu pakomentēt, vai šāds risinājums ir ok?
> 
>  6609


 Jautājums ir par to līnijas senosoru (IR diode - tas skaidrs, bet ar IR uztvērēju tā saucās kaut kāda foto diode [- vismaz google tā saka]vai kā? ) Tad tas čips LM358N ir kā astoņkāju zirneklis, cik saprotu tad jāslēdzas klat attiecīgi 1, 2 un 3 kājai, pārējas jāliek mierā, tas ir pie 4 kājas +5v un pie 8 kājas zemējums nav jāslēdz ?

----------


## Aigars_14

Kāda ir alternatīva LM358N čipam un tam IC 7805, jo Argusā uz vietas ir tikai tas L293D ? 

IC 7805 vietā šis te derēs: http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A029477

Un kas tās par R4 un R5 pretestībām, kaut kāds potenciometrs, kā tad tas jāregulē?

----------


## Aigars_14

Vai šitāda foto diode derēs ? http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A014515 

Un kā ir ar to IR diodi, viņai jābūt Max lielai un jaudīgai vai tāda 3mm standarta ir Oki doki? Un tomēr vai tam visam nevajag kaut kādu fokusējošo lēcu?

----------


## AndrisZ

http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A014515
Tur jau vienā korpusā ir fotodiode(tranzistors) un IR diode.

Argusā 358 nav? Paprasi pārdevējiem, iedos analogu. Par 7805 vispār jautājumu nav.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Skaties arī citos veikalos - Ormixā, Lemonā, Salvatā, Latgalītē. Reāli pārsteidz, ka 7805 un LM358 Argusā nav, tās ir ļoti ejošas detaļas. Meklē citos - būs.
Par IR diodi un foto diodi - skaties lai tās būtu uz vienādu viļņa garumu (nm). Redzējis esmu arī izstarotāju un fotoelementu vienā korpusā, tāds agrāk laikam Argusā bija. Pats gan līnijsekotājus neesmu taisījis, robotu tēma neinteresē, bet tādu vienā korpusā izmantoju lai lasītu uz baltas plēves drukātu pozīcijas devēju. Tas strādāja bez jebkādām lēcām un ja nekļūdos, tam bija norādīts attālums no nolasāmās virsmas cik tam jābūt tālu. Piemēram, šis (nav gan uz vietas):
http://argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A015897

----------


## Aigars_14

Argusā nav IC 7805 bet ir UA 7805 es tik saprotu ka tas UA ir līdz 1,5 A, tad jāskatās vai uzsakot kustību nebūs par īsu. 

Par LM358 tad argusā nav LM358N bet gan LM358D - atšķirību šeti gan neredzu :/ 

Tā Combi (IR + Foto diode) cik saprotu ir ok risinājums. Jāpaķer divi gab. 

Man tik nav skaidrības par to potenciometru R4 un R5 shēmā ? Tas tad jāregulē kaut kā manuāli pēc tam lai no tā LM358 tiktu padots signāls vai kā? Vai arī tas vispār nav domāts potenciometrs.

----------


## AndrisZ

LM358D ir maziņa- SMD montāžai.

----------


## Aigars_14

> LM358D ir maziņa- SMD montāžai.


 OK, skaidrs tad būs jāpaņem no Lemonas, tur ir LM358N

----------


## Aigars_14

Vēl gribēju jautāt, vai šāds labojums shēmā būs ok, ja gribu sensoru papildināt ar divām vizuālām gaismas diodēm, sarkano, lai redz ka IR diode izstaro gaismu un zaļo kad foto diode ir noreaģējusi:


Gribēju jautāt vai pareizi izprotu tās combi (IR+Foto) didodes darbību/shēmu - tad mīnuss tiek ņemts no A un B punktiem savukārt pluss tiek ņemts caur rezistoriem IR diodei 1k, un foto caur 10k. Skatīt zemāk vai ir OK?

----------


## next

IR diodei ledu virknee var ielikt (pretestiibu tad vajadzees mazaaku).
Tikai labuma no taa nekaada.
Fotodiodei virknee neko neliec, ieraudziit neko nevareesi, tikai sheemas darba rezhiimu samaitaasi.

----------

